# 105 price....



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Bought a bike online, going to have the full 105 group taken off. Would anyone buy this? How much should I ask? Anyone interested?


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Bought a bike online, going to have the full 105 group taken off. Would anyone buy this? How much should I ask? Anyone interested?



Is this the 5700 series?? Double?? Compact crank?? if they are I might be interested and how much??


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry, it's 5600 and I would like 450 for the whole group.


----------

